# Turned my old Boss in



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Today I was at the paint store waiting on a color match when in walks my old boss. He sees me setting there and comes over all happy and asks me how i am doing. I tell him I am good, then he proceeds to tell me how busy he is and how he hired even more illegals to keep his guys hours down, he wont even let them get 40 a week anymore I hear. He knows how I feel about him and his illegals so I know this was all meant to piss me off. So I walk to the truck and grab the number of ICE, which is the name of immigration now. I have had the number in the truck for awhile but never used it untill to day. I walk back in the paint store and ask to use their phone, I had my cell on me but why waste the minutes, besides i wanted to really piss him off. I tell him who i am calling, and he quits smiling and says I better not, I am not sure what he meant by that because he is as soft as they come. So I dial the number and am setting there on hold, I tell him it is amazing to me that the music for immigrations hold sounds spanish, he gets pissesd and walks out. I considered hanging up then , but what the hell, I had been on hold for about 20 minutes and figured I need something for my time. So I turned him in and told them the names of atleast 15 illegals that I know work for him, i also told them that his subs are illegal. Now I dont know if much will come from this but atleast I pissed him off, I did mention to him before he left that if he sicked any of his illegal boys on me that I also know where he lives and we could get together some night and count his teeth while they are laying in the street. I am kinda happy about telling on him, even though I grew up in a neighborhood where a snitch was considered lower then low. I just hate the guy so damn much .......


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

don't waste time or energy hating you're old boss..... he doesn't think about you he is running his biz as if you never existed......

btw.... nice sounds like he is a real sockcusser....
keeps us posted if anything happens.... btw if you want to blow up illegals in your area, call your local rag......


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Having illegal workmen is one thing. 

Running around bragging about it is completely another. 

I say he got what he asked for.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Good for you. Let us know the outcome. HIRE AMERICAN WORKERS.:thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Too bad more people don't do what you did!!!!!!!

You don't know how much I hate going to work and having to try to talk to a guy that don't understand a word you say, and just nods and says yeah yeah!


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*This guy is scum...then to top it off he boasts...hope ya got 'im.*


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup: BRAVO!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

I agree with the above, nice work. 
What's more I don't think that you "snitched" in any dishonorable way whatsoever. Illegal aliens are stealing work away from us and taking food off legal Americans plates. You should have done it sooner. Follow up with ICE if they don't do anything.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, def let us know the outcome


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

It sounds like ya used to work for Burracho Builders.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Being angry and holding hate is not good for you in anyway. 
As far as the illegals go i applaud you, if we all did that then... well there would be less illegals. 
I feel that we should only hire legal citizans.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

Glasshousebltr said:


> It sounds like ya used to work for Burracho Builders.


 

do you mean burito builders????????:w00t:

ray


----------



## Nickr42 (Jan 8, 2007)

Good Job !!!!! All of us need to do the same thing when we hear, see or smell it . It's the only way we can stand up and be heard.:furious:

La Couca Gotcha
*REPORT ILLEGAL ALIENS*
*1-866-DHS-2-ICE*


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

You're not a snitch, - - you're a SAMARITAN . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Speakin of "snitchin", when did we loose the segment of society that beleives "Don't be a snitch" ?

They can kill your father/brother/son or rape your mother/sister/daughter and you are the ANTI-SOCIAL -PYSCOPATH if you tell the authorities. HELL, you're a pariah if you even TALK to the police.

What's wrong with this picture?

It is time we take back the streets. If you don't bring on justice, you contribute to the downfall of our society.

Modern, you're my new "hero" (Well. maybe not for painting your truck - - - then again maybe so :laughing::clap


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Last weeks 60 Minutes had a segment all about Snitchin'. Something to do with rappers promoting the "Don't Snitch" line or something.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Perfect timing, there was just something on the news about a law to only employ people with valid, scannable, social security cards.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

> Having illegal workmen is one thing.
> 
> Running around bragging about it is completely another.
> 
> I say he got what he asked for.


If you are suggesting that it is ok to have illegals working for you as long as you don't brag about it... then YOU are the problem with America. 

I just don't get it. Why don't we just enforce the law? Deport them... Every person who pays someone under the table is robbing the rest of us who are law abiding citizens. The more non-tax-payers we have soaking up free medical services at the hospital... the more the rest of us have to pay. 

BRAVO for making the call! I sort of wish that you would not have told him so that they would catch him red-handed. :clap:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Although I would never drop a dime on someone, I think you did the right thing. It is a felony and it should be enforced. The contractor is pocketing the money (and probably lying about it) the property owner is paying in good faith to hire Americans.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Wolverine-Eric said:


> If you are suggesting that it is ok to have illegals working for you as long as you don't brag about it... then YOU are the problem with America.


Put down the beverage, and step away from the keyboard. I havn't said that at all, you did. If you have illegals working for you, you might get caught. If you have illegals working for you and you're bragging about it, you're begging to get caught. That's what I was pointing out. The boldness of the contractor for bragging about it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone in the trades has to have a no tolerance policy when it comes to illegals. Somewhere down the line they will hurt your source of income. I think ICE needs to be more proactive, yeah they have raids and all in my area but they can't be too effective. 
Ticks me off to see that one of the guys that murdered the three college students in Newark, NJ was an illegal from Peru that was awaiting trial for child rape (2x) and was still walking the streets. He was given bail on the murder charge and some politican talked to the newspapers and the judge revoked his bail. Amazing, only in America.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

This just illustrates my point. If you are a legal, caucasian trying to be a painter, you're either an underbidder stealing work from "legitimate" business men or you get treated like crap. It's what countrymen do to their own people..
I've worked for other painters. Last time, they promised to put me "on the books", taking taxes, providing benefits etc. Instead, they just used me the same way this guy uses illegals. No thanks. I'll find my own work, do it by myself and if anyone thinks I'm taking business from them, too bad.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ticks me off to see that one of the guys that murdered the three college students in Newark, NJ was an illegal from Peru that was awaiting trial for child rape (2x) and was still walking the streets. He was given bail on the murder charge and some politican talked to the newspapers and the judge revoked his bail. Amazing, only in America.



Infuriating to no end.

How can someone who raped a little girl possibly be left walking the streets, allowing them to then execute 3 college students at random??

I'd like to choke that illegal right after I got done with the judge . . .


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

When I first started working for my old boss's company his father owned it, now the old man was as shady as can be, but he never hired illegals. Once the son got the company he expanded like crazy untill they were doing roughly 600 houses a year from close to 20 different builders. Thats when he started hiring every illegal that applied for a job, he realized he could pay them next to nothing and that there was always more coming by looking for work daily. At first all of the legal guys made jokes about it, then we noticed our hours were drying up and that we never got raises, pretty much we were kept around to deal with HO's and do any jobs that required reading or writing in english. We were pretty much all banished to the service department. The funny thing though is that some of the illegals started going out on their own and taking his builders, this pissed him off to no end, so he reported them. The biggest employer of illegal aliens in the area would report illegals that didnt work for him, double standards I guess.
I used to stand in the office and watch the illegals come in to change the social security numbers they were using, some of them would work for him 3 or 4 time with a different name each time. Once when he was short handed I heard him tell another guy that he needed more Mexicans, not more guys or more painters, he needed more Mexicans. Alot of people applied there for work over the years, but unless there was an opening in service only illegals were hired. 
I want to form some kind of group of painters and drywallers who do not hire illegals, that report the companies that do hire illegals, and that tries to save this profession from being taken over by the illegals. Anyone want in on this let me know, I will probably need people who are smarter then me, thats not hard to be I guess ........ I am going to talk to alot of the local guys around here, but it doenst have to be just a local thing, it really needs to go nation wide to make a difference. Give me some input guys.


----------



## justariot (Jul 21, 2007)

Good call buddy. I hate when people on TV and the news say illegals do work Americans wont! That is crazy how many trades have been wrecked and how many Americans lost jobs because the government will not close the border. In the local paper they had an illegal sounding off about how "americans will not work on a hot roof all day." Now I am not a roofer but I know several American builders who ***** and complain about how they are losing business, it a shame.

Good Call :clap:


----------



## paint_booger (Jun 15, 2007)

The word "Illegal" is enough said.

There are plenty of LEGAL Mexican painters that are very good at what they do. They paid their dues, and swore an oath. They are welcome at my table. The illegals should not handle green American notes!

We can drive the spirit of competition to a new low if we allow cheaters to play cards at our table. 

There are rules where we play ... if you cheat ... you should be out!

*GURU*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Tom R said:


> Infuriating to no end.
> 
> How can someone who raped a little girl possibly be left walking the streets, allowing them to then execute 3 college students at random??
> 
> I'd like to choke that illegal right after I got done with the judge . . .


Some people need to be taken out and beaten, some need to be shot when the beating stops. The judge that gave him bail for the murders.....needs the most work.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> The word "Illegal" is enough said.
> 
> There are plenty of LEGAL Mexican painters that are very good at what they do. They paid their dues, and swore an oath. They are welcome at my table. The illegals should not handle green American notes!
> 
> ...


This very subject was on my mind today. As I was working around many Hispanics, I had a fear that the subject of dealing with ILLEGALS could turn into a zenophobic lynch mob.

Thanks for expressing it, Guru Booger


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

ModernStyle said:


> I used to stand in the office and watch the illegals come in to change the social security numbers they were using, some of them would work for him 3 or 4 time with a different name each time.




OK, can somebody clue me in on this. 
With so many illegals working under fictitious names and SS #'s, there should be tons of money pouring into the SS Trust Fund. Where is all that SS money going??


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

Well its actually pouring out faster to pay for all the benefits that criminal aliens are getting as they take advantage of the system.

On another note though .. I'm glad GURU pointed out that the operative word here is Illegal. Sometimes "American Worker" means "White only American Worker". In the area in which I live there is a large Portuguese population that epitomizes the American Dream - hard work, strong families, pride in their work, no handouts. We could use more of them!

Mndrk


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

It is not a race thing, its a law thing. I have hispanic friends and family, they mean the world to me. Asian, hispanic, white, black, middle eastern, if you are illegal then you need to go. If you knowingly hire illegals then you deserve to be sent to jail and heavily fined.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

TimNJ said:


> OK, can somebody clue me in on this.
> With so many illegals working under fictitious names and SS #'s, there should be tons of money pouring into the SS Trust Fund. Where is all that SS money going??


You can claim the money when you are legal. From what I hear all you have to do is prove that you worked and used the wrong SSN. Some people do it when the IRS is attaching their earnings.


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

ModernStyle said:


> When I first started working for my old boss's company his father owned it, now the old man was as shady as can be, but he never hired illegals. Once the son got the company he expanded like crazy untill they were doing roughly 600 houses a year from close to 20 different builders. Thats when he started hiring every illegal that applied for a job, he realized he could pay them next to nothing and that there was always more coming by looking for work daily. At first all of the legal guys made jokes about it, then we noticed our hours were drying up and that we never got raises, pretty much we were kept around to deal with HO's and do any jobs that required reading or writing in english. We were pretty much all banished to the service department. The funny thing though is that some of the illegals started going out on their own and taking his builders, this pissed him off to no end, so he reported them. The biggest employer of illegal aliens in the area would report illegals that didnt work for him, double standards I guess.
> I used to stand in the office and watch the illegals come in to change the social security numbers they were using, some of them would work for him 3 or 4 time with a different name each time. Once when he was short handed I heard him tell another guy that he needed more Mexicans, not more guys or more painters, he needed more Mexicans. Alot of people applied there for work over the years, but unless there was an opening in service only illegals were hired.
> I want to form some kind of group of painters and drywallers who do not hire illegals, that report the companies that do hire illegals, and that tries to save this profession from being taken over by the illegals. Anyone want in on this let me know, I will probably need people who are smarter then me, thats not hard to be I guess ........ I am going to talk to alot of the local guys around here, but it doenst have to be just a local thing, it really needs to go nation wide to make a difference. Give me some input guys.


I think you might be onto something. For so many of us our competition is the "bad guy" whether they're legal or not. Why not do something to bring together those with similar interests and hopefully benefit all who participate.

I had thought of similar ideas a while ago. I finally came to the conclusion that some type of co-operative advertising campaign touting the benefits of using local, legal labor might be the best option. Instead of sending what may be perceived as a negative message that would likely be seen as racist by some, it would be a positive message. If you pursue this, keep us informed.

Either way I'm up for trying to organize something that will help us all.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Like I posted before but it got moved check the numbers on www.immigrationcounters.com you can see what they are doing to OUR COUNTRY. we need to put a stop to it.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

phinsher said:


> I think you might be onto something. For so many of us our competition is the "bad guy" whether they're legal or not. Why not do something to bring together those with similar interests and hopefully benefit all who participate.
> 
> I had thought of similar ideas a while ago. I finally came to the conclusion that some type of co-operative advertising campaign touting the benefits of using local, legal labor might be the best option. Instead of sending what may be perceived as a negative message that would likely be seen as racist by some, it would be a positive message.


You got it, phinsher.

Many trade organizations advertise use of their members for the benefit of the trade and consumer. We've all heard the Union ads on radio. The PDCA and NGPP both promote using their members for a quality job. Membership in these two organizations foster exchange of philosophies, techniques, knowledge, and tips (just like this forum). And that benefits all.

Many are realizing that the competition is not the ENEMY, but a colleague and a resource.

It would be an easy step to realize the advantage of a collaboratation to educate the public to the benefit of hiring legal workers.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

> Put down the beverage, and step away from the keyboard. I havn't said that at all, you did. If you have illegals working for you, you might get caught. If you have illegals working for you and you're bragging about it, you're begging to get caught. That's what I was pointing out. The boldness of the contractor for bragging about it.


Md... before you suugest that I had to be intoxicated to write:



> _If you are suggesting that it is ok to have illegals working for you as long as you don't brag about it... then YOU are the problem with America._


you might want to back away from your own beverage. I didn't put any words in your mouth at all... That is why the sentence starts out...
*IF* you are suggesting... 

You said:


> Having illegal workmen is one thing.
> 
> Running around bragging about it is completely another.
> 
> I say he got what he asked for.


Your first sentence was unclear and could be taken a number of ways. When I first read it I thought... Is he really saying it's OK to hire illegals as long as you keep it quiet? I guess what you meant was that having illegals is bad but bragging about it is even worse. Obviously from your response, you were NOT suggesting that it is OK to have illegals working for you as long as you don't brag about it...

As far as I am concerned, I don't think ANY red blooded American patriot should have to appologize for turning in someone who is hiring illegals and taking real jobs away from real Americans. You don't need to have a compelling reason to do what is right. Do what is right just because... duh... it's right! 

I think you guys are awesome and love your stance on upholding the law of the land. We ALL have to play by the same rules to keep fair competition between businesses. :clap:


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

Frankawitz said:


> Like I posted before but it got moved check the numbers on www.immigrationcounters.com you can see what they are doing to OUR COUNTRY. we need to put a stop to it.


 
Everyone needs to read the info on this link. Americans need to wake up the dormant spirit that made this country what it was before it became soft. We need a new cowboy president like a Teddy Roosevelt kinda guy.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

BigMikeB said:


> Everyone needs to read the info on this link. Americans need to wake up the dormant spirit that made this country what it was before it became soft. We need a new cowboy president like a Teddy Roosevelt kinda guy.


Although I absolutely agree that this country needs a rekindling of our "can do it" spirit, and that we have gotten soft and lackadaisical (as a society in general), I'm not sure a "new cowboy president like a Teddy Roosevelt kinda guy" will do it. I have a feeling Dubya pictures himself in that role, and we ain't got no better. Teddy made a comment that went something like this, what this country needs is a nice little war once in awhile (I can not remember the exact quote). Although I understand the reasoning behind that philosophy, it certainly hasn't worked this time. 

And I do not see any potential candidate on either side that promises to lead us in a positive and united direction. Sorry, I'm getting real pessimistic.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

daArch said:


> This very subject was on my mind today. As I was working around many Hispanics, I had a fear that the subject of dealing with ILLEGALS could turn into a zenophobic lynch mob.
> 
> Thanks for expressing it, Guru Booger


I might have blinders on but I don't see any illegals on job sites. With the exception of our two local Mexican restaurants I haven't seen any Mexicans. What towns are you working in that have illegals?


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

People from *all over the world* use the Mexican Border to covertly cross into the USA. Latinos only make up a portion of the illegal immigrants in our country. Once here, they assimilate or claim political asylum , then start reaping the benefits.


----------

